# What Would Be A Good Price For This



## smoke665 (Nov 28, 2016)

Local party has the following for sale.


Neewer studio Lights
3 x 250w
2 x soft boxes
umbrellas ,barn door, gels, and wireless trigger
Set of flash stands with umbrellas and flash shoes
4 x Sand bags
Backdrop support system with chains for 4 backdrops
3 Backdrops 2 x are 10 x 20 and a 10 x 10
2 drops
Studio chair
Memory Cards, Clamps, set of flash triggers
Not that old, still has all the boxes, instructions, etc. Any idea of what would be a good price for all of it? Or would it even be worth exploring, as I have no experience with Neewer???


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2016)

Neewer seems to be in the "Decent MiC" quality range.  A good price would be $100...   A reasonable price, assuming it's all in good working condition, and that the ancillary items (lightstands, clamps,etc) are of similar quality, would be between $600 - 750.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2016)

FYI
The Neewer studio light kit (gels, trigger, barndoors, softboxes, stands, etc) are $255ish new

then the backdrop system etc can vary greatly depending upon quality.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2016)

Wait... are those strobes or continuous?


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Neewer seems to be in the "Decent MiC" quality range.  A good price would be $100...   A reasonable price, assuming it's all in good working condition, and that the ancillary items (lightstands, clamps,etc) are of similar quality, would be between $600 - 750.



He's asking $550 for all, but hasn't moved it yet. So would anything under that be good?


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Wait... are those strobes or continuous?



You know he didn't specifically say, but included in the package are flash triggers, so I assumed strobe.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Wait... are those strobes or continuous?


strobes when I searched .. here's an example of the $255.  they don't seem to be in stock in other places so probably is discontinued. ==> Jet.com - Prices Drop As You Shop

here's one in Canadian of $370, so about  276 USD ?
https://www.amazon.ca/Neewer-Professional-Photography-Lighting-Portrait/dp/B0126SA8DM


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... are those strobes or continuous?
> ...



Looked at those as well, but don't anything about the company


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2016)

For $550 you'd better ask for the specific model # and stuff.
Hey may be trying to get out of it what he bought everything for.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2016)

I'd say offer $450 and see what he says, and be ready to go up to $500.  With the posing stool, backgrounds, etc, that's another couple of hundred dollars even for cheap MiC s**t.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 28, 2016)

wow, there's some low prices (and probably quality) stuff out there.
posing stool  $50
3 wall backdrop system w/chains  $60
4 wall backdrop system w/chains $120

and backdrops are .. how cheap do you want to go.  cheap 10x20 muslins   (two 10x20 for $60 is a example)

I love the christmas background that I see out there.  A bit easier  to store than all real stuff.


----------

